# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Λαμπες φθωρισμου ποσο καινε?

## quietrack

Γεια σας θα ήθελα να κανω μια ερωτιση στο φορουμ γιατι σε διαφορους ηλεκρολογους που εχω ρωτησει εχω πάρει διαφορετικες απαντησεις. Εχω ένα κατάστημα και έχω 200 λάμπες PL 26 watt  32013Q RGB 300.jpg με αναλογικό Ballast κάθε φωτιστικό έχει 2 λάμπες από 26 watt και ένα ballast διπλό  2x26 watt mega ερώτηση?  ποσο καίει συνολικά το 1 φωτιστικό μου? 26+26 +ballast 26+26 άρα είμαι καμμένος από χέρι κάθε λάμπα φτάνει τα 100 watt? τότε γιατί τα λέμε φωτιστικά οικονομίας?  η μήπως το αντίθετο καίει 26+26 και το ballast κάνα 2-3 watt? και κάτι ακόμη έχω και 40 σποτάκια 12volt με λάμπες πυρακτώσεως 50watt με μετασχηματιστές αυτά ποσα καίνε 50watt η λάμπα και 50 watt ο μετασχηματιστης ? άρα κάθε σποτάκι είναι 100watt?   αν όλα αυτά είναι σωστά ποιος ο λόγος να τα ονομάζουμε 50watt? η 26watt ? γιατί δεν λένε τα πραγματικά watt που καεί ?   ευχαριστώ

----------


## kplgr

Κάπου κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει Χάρη..

Όσον αφορά τα σποτάκια, σκέψου το ως εξής (ιδανική περίπτωση):

Ο μετασχηματιστής "καταναλώνει" 50Watt από τα 230 Volt, τα οποία και τα παρέχει
μετά στην λάμπα των 50Watt (η οποία καταναλώνει -χωρίς εισαγωγικά- 50Watt). 
Άρα ουσιαστικά ο μετασχηματιστής δεν κρατάει ενέργεια για τον εαυτό του, επομένως
όλο το πακέτο μετασχηματιστής-λάμπα (όσον αφορά τα 230 Volt) καταναλώνει 50Watt.

Επειδή όμως τίποτα δεν είναι ιδανικό σε αυτόν τον κόσμο, ο μετασχηματιστής
θα "καταναλώνει" κάτι παραπάνω από αυτά που προσφέρει στην λάμπα και τελικά
το όλο πακέτο θα καταναλώνει κάτι παραπάνω από τα 50Watt της λάμπας, όχι όμως
και 2*50 όπως τα μέτρησες εσύ!

----------


## quietrack

Ναι σωστα  αλλα ποσα? γιατι το ρωταω αυτο ο μετασηματιστης που τον πιανω απο επανω δεν ειναι απλα ζεστος αλλα
ζεματαει.. συγγεκριμενα ειχα πλαστικό κοντα στον εναν και το ελιωσε! αυτο το λιωσιμο ειναι 2 -3-5 watt ? αποκλειεται ετσι?
o μετασχηματιστής ειναι 2πλος 2χ50watt γυρω στα 20 εκατοστα μακροστενος και πραγματικα ειναι πηγη θερμανσης στο μαγαζι εχω 10 απο αυτους
με τοση ζεστη που παραγουν ειναι σαν να εχω καλοριφερ λαδιου 1800 watt ολημερις...

----------


## selectronic

Γενικά στους μετ/στες θεωρούμε τις απώλειες αμελητέες, πρακτικά σε 12V/50W μπορεί ναι καις πχ 52W, τίποτα το τρομακτικό.

  Τα ballast έχουν απώλειες, γιατί κάνουν περιορισμό του ρεύματος και υπάρχει διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τάσης-ρεύματος (Cosφ<1) στα ballast με πηνίο που όλοι ξέρουμε. Υπολόγιζε χονδρικά +10% κατανάλωση. Κανονικά πρέπει να μπαίνει και πυκνωτής και μερικές καλές σκάφες με φθορίου έχουν μέσα τέτοιον (5-10μF/450V).

  Θυμάμαι περίπτωση με πολεεεες φθορίου σε μία γραμμή σε ένα μαγαζί, που τα καλώδια ζεσταίνονταν και έριχνε ασφάλεια, μπήκε πυκνωτής και όλα καλά.

----------


## selectronic

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις 40 σποτάκια των 50W στο μαγαζί και 10 μετ/στες των 50W?

  Πάντως εμένα ποτέ δεν μου άρεσαν αυτά τα χαμηλής τάσης (ποιος ο λόγος αφού υπάρχουν και 220V) και ιδιαίτερα στα ξύλινα πάσα (με τον μετ/στη από πάνω να βράζει όπως είπες).

----------


## selectronic

Γιατί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι μετ/στες ανεβάζουν πολύ θερμοκρασία?

  Γιατί ο μετ/στης είναι ένα ακριβό εξάρτημα, και αν θες σοβαρά watt το κόστος είναι αρκετό. Γι αυτό συνήθως τους βάζουν όσο πιο μικρούς μπορούν, ένας μετ/στης 50W που δίνει συνεχώς για ώρες 50W είναι φυσικό να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασίες.

----------


## quietrack

Οι γνωμες ειναι παντος διαφορετικές εχω ηλεκτρολογο που σχιζει τα ρουχα  του οτι οι λαμπες καινε πολυ περισότερο απο το οτι γραφουν και ιδικα
στης λαμπες PL η φθορισμού με το Ballast οπου λεει οτι καινε τα διπλασια περιπου.
Eγω ιδη ξεκινησα να αλλαζω της λαμπες PL με οικονομιας 26watt χωρις το Ballast οποτε 8α εχω καθαρα 26Watt και ηλεκτρονικο ballast που δεν εχει καταναλωση.
και τις 12 volt με smd 12 volt αλλα με 1.5watt σιγουρα λιγοτερο φως αλλα υπερβολικα τεραστια οικονομια.

----------


## mixalis1988

Αυτα τα 26watt ειναι η πραγματικη ισχυς που καταναλωνει η λαμπα.Σιγουρα θα καταναλωνει περισσοτερη ισχυς οπως σου ειπε και ο ηλεκτρολογος σου αλλα δεν σου διευκρινησε οτι αυτη η παραπανω ισχύς που καταναλωνει ειναι η αεργος ισχυς και αυτο γιατι τα ballast και οι λαμπες φθορισμου ειναι επαγωγικα φορτια οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε και ο Γιαννης παραπανω και η αεργος ισχυς δεν μετριεται απο τον μετρητη της ΔΕΗ οποτε δεν την πληρωνεις.

----------


## antonis_p

Αξίζει η αλλαγή των συμβατικών ballasts με ηλεκτρονικά;

----------


## savnik

> Ο μετασχηματιστής "καταναλώνει" 50Watt από τα 230 Volt, τα οποία και τα παρέχει
> μετά στην λάμπα των 50Watt (η οποία καταναλώνει -χωρίς εισαγωγικά- 50Watt). 
> Άρα ουσιαστικά ο μετασχηματιστής δεν κρατάει ενέργεια για τον εαυτό του, επομένως
> όλο το πακέτο μετασχηματιστής-λάμπα (όσον αφορά τα 230 Volt) καταναλώνει 50Watt.



Ξέρεις κανένα μετασχηματιστή που να έχει απόδοση 100%;

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτα τα 26watt ειναι η πραγματικη ισχυς που καταναλωνει η λαμπα.Σιγουρα θα καταναλωνει περισσοτερη ισχυς οπως σου ειπε και ο ηλεκτρολογος σου αλλα δεν σου διευκρινησε οτι αυτη η παραπανω ισχύς που καταναλωνει ειναι η αεργος ισχυς και αυτο γιατι τα ballast και οι λαμπες φθορισμου ειναι επαγωγικα φορτια οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε και ο Γιαννης παραπανω και η αεργος ισχυς δεν μετριεται απο τον μετρητη της ΔΕΗ οποτε δεν την πληρωνεις.



Δεν μετριέται αλλά δεν προκαλεί και θέρμανση...

----------

